# Flourocarbon leaders?



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

I've always used steel leaders for targeting pike and musky. I read on here all the time about guys using flourocarbon leaders. I just wanted some opinions on what seems to work best.


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

I use fluro, some of my friends use fluro and some use steel. We all catch fish. There are strengths and weakness to both kinds. I guess if your comfortable with what your using stay with steel. 

But if you want to switch it up go for fluro. Like i said, they both work well. I personally do not change leaders for the type of fishing, or color of water I make my own leader and dont think twice.


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

My son and I started making our own fluorocarbon leaders about a year and a half ago. He started making them because he lost a 46 inch fish that broke off his leader and then a friend found the fish a few days later with my son's swim'n raider and part of the steel leader hanging out of its mouth.
I started making them just for the heck of it. So far, I really like them. I've convinced myself that I've had more hookups since I switched to Fluoro, but I'm not really sure that this is true. For some reason, I've got more confidence in the fluoro and more confidence is a good thing when it comes to musky fishing in my opinion. 
I sometimes change out a fluoro leader after only one fish if I feel any fray at all in the used leader. So far, and I almost hate to say this for fear of jinxing myself, we haven't had a single problem with the fluoro leaders that we have made. And, that's more than I can say for the wire leaders that we used to buy. We use uni knots for tying the leaders and haven't seen a knot fail yet.

Of course, I'm going musky fishing tomorrow, and I'll probably have a leader break and a few knots come apart...

Caught this 48 incher on a homemade fluoro leader last week with no problems: (but I did retire the leader because she made a mess of it)


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Since I run into muskies I use a fluro leader and have had no problems. 

Titanium is supposed to be easy to tie and I'm going to give one a try this spring.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

What weight line would u guys recommend using? I'm gonna give it a shot. Thanks for the reply's. I've never lost a fish on steel leaders (i use 18" 45lb eagle claw leaders), but I wandered if it effected my catch rate.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

GRMuskie, I think u catch more muskie then anyone I've ever seen.lol I cant tell how many pics I've seen on here of nice ski's u've caught.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

Been using 100lb flouro for the last three seasons for both trolling and casting and have had no failures.


----------



## GRMuskie (Jul 28, 2012)

t.stuller said:


> GRMuskie, I think u catch more muskie then anyone I've ever seen.lol I cant tell how many pics I've seen on here of nice ski's u've caught.


Well today was more like my normal musky fishing day. I fished 6 hours straight. I threw cranks, plastics, glides, jerks, spinners, and did a little vertical jigging and didn't have so much as a bump or a follow. As far as I could tell, there wasn't a musky within 10 miles of my 80 lb homemade fluorocarbon leader. 
But, all that did was make me want to sharpen my hooks and go again tomorrow...

And speaking of steel leaders affecting your catch rate. One day I was throwing at a spot that I knew was holding muskies and I couldn't get a bite to save my life, so, I took off my wire leader and tied directly to my lure and had a fish on soon thereafter. He was only on until he cut my line, but that made me think that there are times that steel leaders are just too visible. 
I don't really know if that actually proves anything. I'm sure there have been times when each of us has thrown the same lure all day long and then finally caught a fish without changing a single thing in our presentation.

btw, I guess my musky fishing for tomorrow is out. I was just told that tomorrow is going to be a spring cleaning day and I'm the guest of honor.


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

12" #130 florocarbon leaders for casting and jigging. 30" to 48" #130 florocarbon leader when trolling. 6" steel leader without swivel for rattle traps and other vibrating lures. #80 Viscious braid.

"To fish or not to fish...what a stupid question!"


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm am not sure that floro makes a difference, but I love using it because it definitely lowers the line visibility factor.

Pete Mania has a video about floro leaders. If you see the lure underwater with and without a floro leader, you will want to give floro a try.

I use 80 lb test.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

GRMuskie said:


> btw, I guess my musky fishing for tomorrow is out. I was just told that tomorrow is going to be a spring cleaning day and I'm the guest of honor.


Those hunny-do-lists will ruin a good day of fishing quick...lol


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the replys!


----------



## Legend killer (Apr 20, 2011)

I took backlashes' advice and started using 30lb fluro leaders rather than my typical 175lb fluro leaders.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Been catching fish for years on 7 strand stainless leaders coated in black...In recent years have also been making my own flouro leaders....I have noticed NO difference as far as better or worse regarding fish catching ratio. I do not buy into the fact that muskies can rationalize what a leader is or that seeing it or your line will make it shy away, I'm sorry...I also make all of my own leaders and the flouro leaders are much easier/quicker to make....I make mine using 80lb flouro and I personally feel 30lb is a little light...I would not go lighter than 60lb. Not for strength, but rather the hardness and durability. 

I make a surgeon's loop at the top of the leader and a Polamar knot on the BB swivel snap at the lure end. This ensures that my lure retriever will get down to my bait in case of a snagged up lure. 36" for trolling and 12" for casting. Leave at least 1/2" tag ends on top to help catch weeds.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm not sure any of us can say with certainty that it does or does not make a difference. The clarity certainly cannot hurt.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

Been tying 100 lb Fluoro leaders for about three years now. Also use seven strand and solid wire. Wondering what knot you guys like the best? Been using this one ( http://leetauchen.com/lees_leader_knot.pdf )but always looking for something new.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I totally agree Vince...

I like the Palomar for just about every application I fish for. It is simple to tie and it double strands the line onto whatever you're tying to. Also one of "Knot Wars" All around champions.


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Blue Pike said:


> Been tying 100 lb Fluoro leaders for about three years now. Also use seven strand and solid wire. Wondering what knot you guys like the best? Been using this one ( http://leetauchen.com/lees_leader_knot.pdf )but always looking for something new.


I was going to ask what knot to use. Thanks for the link.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Shut, not to highjack this thread, but did you post your latest fish from you new bait? That was something!


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

[/URL][/IMG]
D'OH!
The Palomar and the Uni Knot are two of my favorites. Never tried to tie them with 100 lb Fluoro. Thanks


----------



## Macky (Mar 1, 2013)

I just picked up a pair of pre-rigged SPRO 80lb flouro leaders and compared to the wire leaders I have used by the same manufacturer I like the feel of the flouro hands down. They seem to be more flexible and the swivels are smoother spinning, the wire leaders I have used tend to kink and get caught up on the swivels. I have not fished with them yet these are just my observations from taking them out of the package and tying them on. I purchased them from Gander Mountain for $5.99 a pair. I can't wait to try them out on some toothy critters. 

Good Fishing,
Mike


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Heading to West Branch to give the flouro leaders a shot. Hopefully this storm coming will have the ski's all rowd up


----------



## t.stuller (Feb 25, 2010)

Well after trying the flouro leaders, I must add that they dont rob the action like I feel the steel leaders do. Anyone else think so? Fishing was rough by the way. Windy and no fish, but felt good to wing some lures.


----------

